# What whould you be doing if you never owned a goat?



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

What would you be doing if you never had those furry little baby's that changed your life?:think:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be a lonely, boring world. :-D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Same things I do now, just minus the goats. I would miss them quite a bit.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd surely be suffering... hard to imagine life without goats...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you never had them, then you wouldn't know what you are missing.

Probably doing the same thing I'm doing now just minus the goats.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I would probably have a lot more friends... Lol!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I I I I am having bad images of not having goats. I WOULD NOT be able to handle it!!! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd be :crazy::hair::sigh:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I might have taken a vacation or two in the past couple years....other than that...who knows.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'd be depressed and sad.... I am very grateful for my goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would be spending all the money left in my pocket lol..


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd probably be shopping every weekend, buying new clothes and shoes still getting mani/pedis every weekend and still bored to death. I quickly found out that stuff just doesn't go with goats now the only thing I shop for is new boots , fence,yard clothes, hay, feed, and goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Perfect thread for me right now.....I wouldn't be laying in bed with a heating pad after trimming hoofs. 
But I have no idea what I would be doing.....can't get a job because of my kids. I would probably gain a lot of weight.....but my house would definitely be cleaner right now instead of getting ready for kids to be born.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, if I never had goats, or any animals, I would be a millionaire in the lap of luxury, but I have no idea what I'd be doing all day, because honestly, the city life is horribly boring!

But, just without goats, I'd still have horses and cows, dogs, pigs, ponies, parrots, tortoises, and all other exotics, because that's still all of what I have without goats  life would be a tad duller without them, but I'd manage.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I couldn't imagine life without goats! They are the most entertaining critters ever!
Were down to one right now but she keeps things interesting!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I still have horses, dogs & a cat. I also have a son that is not even 2months old, (hence why I am awake) potty training my two year old daughter, buying my older daughter her cap & gown for Senior Graduation & I have two older sons. I would still be working for my animals & children. 
I would miss this. The little ones playing, the big ones that are characters & the 2 legged kids growing up with out them. (not sure how to fix pictures)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be in bed a lot sooner! Instead, I am going outside with the rifle and try to eliminate the coyote pack that seems to think 
goats might make a good supper. (they are all locked in the barn, but this new pack is persistant!). I hate coyotes almost as 
much as raccoons and rats! 

A lot of the 'yotes have bred with dogs! Our neighbor shot a 75# coyote and had it mounted! I know some biologists say they don't mate, but
I think they do. 

I think life with goats is much more interesting than without!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ThreeHavens said:


> Same things I do now, just minus the goats. I would miss them quite a bit.


How could you miss something you never knew to begin with?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Well...... my house would probably be clean, I might be popular in school, I would be an A+ student, I would have a lot of nice cloths but right now its completely different and I plain to keeo it that way


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd definitely have some type of livestock, like cows, IDK. I LOVE animals, so I'd be raising something.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> I'd be in bed a lot sooner! Instead, I am going outside with the rifle and try to eliminate the coyote pack that seems to think goats might make a good supper.
> I think life with goats is much more interesting than without!


Goats Rock - you would make an excellent neighbor! We could switch coyote watching nights - I with my .22 rifle one night, you with your rifle on the other. It's almost like getting enough sleep! The coyotes in SE AZ have us flanked on the east AND west. :angry:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Bored out of my mind.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would have a lot more time of my hands..... not sure what i'd be doing with that kind of time though.....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Probably end up buying goats all over again...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Right now I'd be getting a lot more sleep. and I would have more money. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , for one , I would be dressed a bit better , most likely smell as bit better too  And have more money is a big factor , lolol.
But I think if we didn't have the goats , there would be another animal taking its place …….a horse maybe , idk.

My house would be in a better state , lol. The dogs would be much happier I guess , more time spent on them instead of the goats 

Great thread , I like everyones responses


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

If I never had goats, I'd probably have a mini cow or a sheep, maybe. I started this whole process to have small dairy and meat animals. I keep about a dozen chickens, but they don't really "do it" for me. If it wasn't for their heavenly eggs come spring...they'd all be in the stew pot :hammer: Poopy Nuisances!

I wouldn't have any reason to awake three times a night and squint into the darkness to check on my herd when I hear a dog back in the distance.

I wouldn't have a constant cluster of dried grass somewhere in my kitchen that's eluded my teen's sweeping job.

I wouldn't have goatberries always embedded into the soles of my Doc's.

I wouldn't rake my yard as often.

I would still have the first patio set I'd ever purchased because no one would have slowly eaten the cushions into oblivion.

I would have other ways of spending the feed money - I guess I'd be spending more time working on my car! (It might have gotten painted earlier!)

My kids wouldn't have a reason to go outside in the dark of morning, dragging their feet, hair tousled, eyes crusted with sleep...to feed the goats.

My teen son, who has issues with children at school, wouldn't have any innocent-hearted, non-judgmental souls to hug when he feels down. (a Mom isn't the same when you're 6' tall and 15).

My then-11-y-o daughter wouldn't have helped birth a kid, cleaned it's nostrils, watched it wobble to Mama... and declared she wanted to be a vet when she was older.

Yep. Would leave lotsa holes in my life.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its amazing what these amazing wonderful creatures can do for us in our daily lives. I don't think they get enough credit , lolol.

I know I would have my dogs to hug and "talk to" when I feel down .
But working around the barn , even during those bitterly cold days and hot and humid days , just does something for ones blood pressure and well being , IMO . I remember when I had my horse I used to love to go and groom her and listen to the rain and birds singing , the other horses munching there hay , its so relaxing and it gives you time to unwind . Just sweeping the barn is a pleasure . Now , I get to do the same except I have my beloved goats  Its a lifestyle I love and wouldn't want to change it for anything !


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Probably end up buying goats all over again...


Same here!


----------

